# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  तुलसी रामायण - मुकेश

## Neelima

http://www.filesonic.com/file/278202...and_Part_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/283915...nd_Part_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/283993...art_II_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/285524...a_Kand_-_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/285839..._Kand_-_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/286576...d_-_II_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/286797...ranya_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/287156...indha_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/289065...under_Kand.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/296891...a_Kand_-_I.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/296970...nd_-_I_End.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/297387..._Kand_-_II.mp3
http://www.filesonic.com/file/312832...Uttar_Kand.mp3

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

धन्यवाद नीलिमा..

----------


## teenage

is par klik karne par yah upgrede karne ko kahta h

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छा नीलिमा जी। आपका प्रयास वाकई सराहनीय है। मुकेश जी द्वारा गाई गई और गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी द्वारा रचित श्री रामचरितमानस की प्रति संग्रहणीय है। इस प्रकार के और सूत्र बनाना भी जारी रखें।

----------


## samovar

Neelima Ji, filesonic keep saare link disable kar diyye gaye hain.  koi aur link de.

----------


## man-vakil

*नमन करहु मन धरा बिछत, अभय देयो मोहे ऐ प्रभु राम,
नील सुन्दर नयनाभिराम छबि,आत्म मिले मोक्ष बिश्राम,
सकल दुःख व्याधि हरता, मम भर्ता क्रिया कर्ता ऐ श्री राम,
जगपालक जगपोषण कर्ता, श्रृष्टि विधाता क्षीरवासिने राम,
निधिदायक,सुख-कारक, सदाचारी, सुबिचारी,पुरोषोतम राम,
जन-नायक जन नियामक,प्रजारक्षक, भूस्वामी प्रभु राम,
परान्तक पुरान्तक सुगामी नवरचिता, नवअन्वेषक श्री राम,
पुरुषश्रेष्ट पुरषार्थ नायक, दंडाधिकारी सुचारी महानृप श्री राम,
असुरान्तक, हनुमंतेश्वर, शिवजपणं, रामेश्वर निमिता श्री राम,
कामविजिता, नियमाधिनायक,जपत मन निरंतर श्री राम ,
जय श्री राम जय जय श्री राम, समस्त जन-पालक श्री राम ...
---मन वकील *

----------


## k261996

*kindly send me the best free download link of* *तुलसी रामायण - मुकेश at my e-mail id because we are not able to download from your sie*

----------

